# Page Not Found Error :(



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Grrrrrrrrr. :evil: :x

Keep on getting this message this morning;

"403 Forbidden - The ISA Server denies the specified Uniform Resource Locator (URL). (12202)
Internet Security and Acceleration Server"

Tried pm'ing someone and i got it, tried replying to them and i got it, and just know was trying to reply to a thread in the UK TT Forum and i repeatedly got it.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

That sounds like you're going through a Microsoft proxy server running ISA, and it is blocking you.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yup, thats your Firewall/Proxy buggering you around.

Jae


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Tut, poxy Microsoft.

Cheers guys.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Tut, poxy Microsoft.


Sounds more like your ISA admin has been locking down a few "frequently visited and nowt to do with work" sites :wink:


----------

